# Inventory



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

In the midst of my attempt to finally organize all my halloween stuff, I thought to myself, why don't I write it all down? I've always wanted to have an inventory of everything I have, but it would be a pain unless I already have it all out like I do now. Does anyone else keep track of all the stuff they have?

I'm also writing down the price of each iteam, if i can remember it, so I can find out how much it all is in total. This will be usefull because I'm hoping to rent the stuff out and decorate for a halloween party or two. 

So do you guys do this too, or am i just an organizational freak...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Funny you should ask . I did just that this yr while putting it all away. I wrote down everything that I put in each tub and then taped the sheet to that tub. Also instead of rewriting it i took a picture of the sheet and then put them on the computer and a disk (just in case) so i have it here where i can get at it easy and not a stack of papers.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I wrote everything I had down before halloween and used the list of items to plan where I was going to place everything. I drew a map and numbered each item.. I then marked it's placement on the map with it's number.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool, I was thinking about doing an inventory too. Now I know I'm not only crazy, but there are people already here to meet me =)...

R


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

we did an inventory this year due to the larg volume of stuff we now have a a stronge desire not to duplicate.

we also photographed it all as starting next year it will be stored away from home and will definitly be insured


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow i thought about it-but now i have to do it ,never thought about pics and price, thank you


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i did that after this year with my wall pannels, that way i know how many i have/how many i need to buy for next years haunt. All i have to do is make a map of what i want and see how many walls i used.
other than that, i know pretty much what i all have.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well finished my inventory last night, and i guess i have over $3,000 worth of stuff... more than I had expected. But it just makes me think of how much some of you guys have since you have a lot more stuff!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess I'm the odd man out as usual, lol. I like to pack it all away safely, but I never inventory anything. I pretty much know what I have, but don't mind dragging it all out each year. I get a lot of last minute inspirations on using things that way. If I knew that a particular item wasn't in a certain storage box, I might not go into it, and lose the chance of using something that way. Plus I like playing with it all each year anyway, lol. 
We do keep all of the prop building parts, such as hair, eyes, wig heads, LEDs, etc., in large double door metal cabinets right in the prop work room. That stuff never gets put out of arms reach.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I think I am more like Vlad. I enjoy looking thru everything and then get ideas. The smaller stuff is all packed in matching rubber maid storage boxes, but not labelled or inventoried.

I would like to organize a little better though at some point this next year. But not for me, for the helpers at the dance. We luck out and have people help with take down, but they don't know which prop is whose so it gets mixed up, and then while I am setting up my yard I realize I am missing something and have to find out where it ended up.


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with Vlad about the looking through it all to get insperation and as for putting a price on it all... NEVER! LOL If the wife knew how much I'd spent over the years she might not let me buy anything else LOL ... I'd rather just pay as I go and throw away the receipts LOL


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

***phone ringing*** 
Mrs. Peanut....."Hello"
Anonymous......"You don't know me, but I just thought I'd let you know that maybe you should check hubby's credit card balance"
Mrs. Peanut...."Who is this and why would I do that"
Anonymous...."I just thought you may be interested in knowing that when he says he can't afford to take you on that cruise..that he REALLY means he just maxed out his card on PVC pipe and latex"

Love ya Nut..just kidding.


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Awww I know your kidding Pattie... But I'm still changing our phone # LOL... Besides... you've met Tanya... you think I spend a dime without her permission?? LOL:voorhees:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank god someone spoke some sense on this thread. You originazi's drive me nuts. 

I like the surprise of opening the boxes and saying," when did I pick that up?". I have trouble putting all of the peices of the same prop into the same box for storage. The stress of looking for the missing peice to the FCG just screams 'halloween' at me. I wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Slimy.... where 'bouts in OK are you? We got some Family near Tulsa we visit every now and then. Plus we got some haunter friends in KS near the OK/Mo/KS border.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, I caved in. I'm writing Halloween on the boxes................


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol, by october we will have you completely trained and as organized as us!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I use clear plastic tubs for storing my props. I can see what each tub contains without opening it. The halloween tubs are kept in one corner of the basement and the few xmas tubs are stored in another corner.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't have a list (other than the one in my head) and haven't labeled the bins but last year I cleared out the cold storage room and that's where everything for Halloween goes. That way at least it's all in one place when it comes time to set up. I also have a few bins of supplies and props in progress so I know where they are when I'm in the building mood.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just box up my stuff carefully. I have a "Halloween Area" in my basement where my boxes and props go so they don't get mixed up with any other seasonal items. However, I do keep a list on my computer of how many skeletons, strobes, black lights, etc. I have so when I switch up my yard haunt, I might not have to keep buying more of the same thing and could work on different props while using the same amount of items on hand. But then again, you can never have enough skeletons, strobes, black lights, etc.


----------

